# 'Iconic' CPEC Tower to be built in Islamabad



## Clutch

The government on Monday decided to build a 'CPEC Tower' in Islamabad named after the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The decision was taken during a meeting of officials from the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms, other line ministries and departments in the capital.

The 'CPEC Tower', touted as 'iconic' by Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal, is to become the tallest building in the federal capital and will attract investors and serve as a symbol of Pak-China friendship.

A high-level committee to be headed by Malik Ahmed Khan, member infrastructure of the Planning Ministry, will work on the proposed CPEC tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

I am not quite sure how I feel about this so - called Iconic tower... they need to get gwadar going with the basics instead of building towers in isloo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Clutch said:


> I am not quite sure how I feel about this so - called Iconic tower... they need to get gwadar going with the basics instead of building towers in isloo.



I kind of liked Islamabad as a small green city.

I feel skyscrapers are better suited to Karachi or Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jinn Baba

If it's to house offices of CPEC related departments and personnel then fine. 

If it's just a gesture, then it's a waste of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

its better to keep Isb keep away from sky crappers. Its good to have this tower in Gwadar or Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Jinn Baba said:


> If it's to house offices of CPEC related departments and personnel then fine.
> 
> If it's just a gesture, then it's a waste of money.


It is a business tower not a monument!
From the article: "is to become the tallest building in the federal capital and will attract investors"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

God knows we could use the office space in Islamabad.


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Kash_Ninja said:


> I kind of liked Islamabad as a small green city.
> 
> I feel skyscrapers are better suited to Karachi or Lahore.


Same with me


----------



## ali_raza

nice idea


----------



## SHAH820

they should make a CPEC tower in gwadar or in karachi(cause it is more developed then gwadar and already a financial city and port city)


----------



## Surya 1

Clutch said:


> The government on Monday decided to build a 'CPEC Tower' in Islamabad named after the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> The decision was taken during a meeting of officials from the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms, other line ministries and departments in the capital.
> 
> The 'CPEC Tower', touted as 'iconic' by Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal, is to become the tallest building in the federal capital and will attract investors and serve as a symbol of Pak-China friendship.
> 
> A high-level committee to be headed by Malik Ahmed Khan, member infrastructure of the Planning Ministry, will work on the proposed CPEC tower.



For what it will be build for . I mean for govt offices, Investment hub or something else?


----------



## Hassan Guy

Not in Islamabad, China's green vertical forest towers are ok.

Skyscrapers belong in Karachi to an extent lahore and now Gwadar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad to get its tallest building yet*








The tower will be the tallest building in the city, and will serve as a symbol of socioeconomic progress. 


The federal government on Monday announced its plan to build ‘The CPEC Tower’ in Islamabad which would be the tallest building in the capital.

The tower will serve as a symbol of socio-economic progress that Pakistan is making across all fronts, a statement read. Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal noted that the iconic building will attract investors and would serve as a symbol of Pak-China friendship.

The decision was taken during a meeting chaired by the federal minister, which senior officials, along with other line ministries and departments attended. A high-level committee to be headed by Malik Ahmed Khan, member infrastructure of the planning ministry, will work on the proposed CPEC tower.

Addressing the meeting, Iqbal laid down tasks for the committee and directed authorities to acquire land for the tower. “The committee should sit with relevant departments to resolve issues of building codes and regulations” the minister said.

Iqbal stated that the initiative will provide facilitation to Chinese and other investors from around the world, and that the tallest building would help build an image of Islamabad as a sustainable and vibrant city thriving upon entrepreneurship, science and technology, research and development, finance and culture.

“The CPEC tower should be equipped with state of the art hotel, office spaces, commercial spaces and modern facilities,” said the minister.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Not very islamabad like....


----------



## khail007

First of all, CDA should procure fire fighting and rescue equipment for the highest building or tower for which they are going to approve the plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Any more news and renders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

I am surprised Gangoo's let this be built in Isb, otherwise their focus is entirely on Lahore. It would be great if Pakistani's divert their attention to environmental issues as well, otherwise I don't see a very clean & a healthy future for the upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fu huajiao

I don't think the tower is necessary now


----------



## The SC

Read for consulate offices, administrative and commercial offices for any interested parties who want to deal with the Pakistani government for its CPEC investments and/or projects..


----------



## Clutch

Mr Javed said:


> Any more news and renders?








Here is a render... possible design for the CPEC tower...I especially like the burning eye on top... let's everyone know CPEC means business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Clutch said:


> The government on Monday decided to build a 'CPEC Tower' in Islamabad named after the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> The decision was taken during a meeting of officials from the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms, other line ministries and departments in the capital.
> 
> The 'CPEC Tower', touted as 'iconic' by Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal, is to become the tallest building in the federal capital and will attract investors and serve as a symbol of Pak-China friendship.
> 
> A high-level committee to be headed by Malik Ahmed Khan, member infrastructure of the Planning Ministry, will work on the proposed CPEC tower.


Your grandchildren's generation would be the first generation to get job from this project of CPEC.


----------



## NakedLunch

Bharat Muslim said:


> Your grandchildren's generation would be the first generation to get job from this project of CPEC.




If you really are an Indian Muslim (which I doubt) you have a lot more problems to worry about than what generation of Pakistanis will get jobs at CPEC. You Indian Muslims are an endangered species. So go do something about your own problems of which you have many and many more are coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## parkour guy

It would be better if the tower is built in Balochistan,and then train the inhabitants to avail themselves of the opportunity CPEC is supposed to provide.


----------



## war&peace

khail007 said:


> First of all, CDA should procure fire fighting and rescue equipment for the highest building or tower for which they are going to approve the plan.


Excellent point .. 
but people who themselves or their parents are doing jobs in CDA won't like it and term you jealous of development of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Islamabad is probably the fastest growing city at present and will continue to grow. Sky scrapers are required, especially in Blue Area (demolish and rebuild), to meet demand. This city is a good candidate for high residential and commercial buildings due to limited space.

City looks v different compared to 20yrs ago, and will be completely changed in next 20.


----------



## BATMAN

Any objections from American quarters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Hassan Guy said:


> Not in Islamabad, China's green vertical forest towers are ok.
> 
> Skyscrapers belong in Karachi to an extent lahore and now Gwadar.


same



Verve said:


> Islamabad is probably the fastest growing city at present and will continue to grow. Sky scrapers are required, especially in Blue Area (demolish and rebuild), to meet demand. This city is a good candidate for high residential and commercial buildings due to limited space.
> 
> City looks v different compared to 20yrs ago, and will be completely changed in next 20.


especially airport


----------

